# wool ?



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

I have a friend who has Suffolk sheep for pets. He says that the wool market is so bad that he can't sell the wool so he just throws it away. I asked him if I could have/buy some and he told me that I can have as much of it as I want. FREE! So, I guess my question is this: Is Suffolk wool good to spin? Is this something that I should jump at? I know that they are a meat breed, but does that mean that the wool is not good? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Well, I'm not a wool natzi or anything, but I personally don't think much of the Suffolk wool. I guess if it's free, you might be interested in learning on it. But I do recall a commercial a few years back that talked about suffolk wool socks or something, I forget. I wonder if you could felt it, and use sheets as a liner for it, and then whip stich a quilt over it? Then you wouldn't feel the scratchyness of it?


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

There is no bad wool!! Suffolk is a down breed so it does NOT felt. Because of that, it's great for socks, blankets, quilt batting, anything you would want to throw in the washing machine. It's not the softest wool, so you wouldn't want to use it for something that goes against the skin but it's wondeful for outerwear. 

AND, if it's free, never turn it down! The only time you would turn it down is if it's really dirty and full of VM, but even then, you could use it for insulation. We've insulated our chicken coop and root cellar with wool and it works great. 

I just want to cry every time someone says they throw their wool away. ... agghhhh......


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

au natural said:


> I have a friend who has Suffolk sheep for pets. He says that the wool market is so bad that he can't sell the wool so he just throws it away. I asked him if I could have/buy some and he told me that I can have as much of it as I want. FREE! So, I guess my question is this: Is Suffolk wool good to spin? Is this something that I should jump at? I know that they are a meat breed, but does that mean that the wool is not good? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Suffolk is not really considered a spinners wool, I don't think. It is supposedly the BEST wool for socks. I have some, and it is a very unique texture. Oddly, when I felt it, the first thing I thought of was my fathers socks because he always wore 100 percent wool socks! LOL 

As mentioned in another post, it does not felt, which is kind of nice when you are washing it. You don't have to be soooooooo careful (like you do with Merino).

Get some and see what you think! If you are a big sock knitter it might be just the thing. The best thing about wool is that you get to experiment with different kinds and find out what works best for you! Personally, I have purchased all the Suffolk that I probably ever will. But I'm VERY glad that I tried it.

donsgal


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

MTDeb said:


> I just want to cry every time someone says they throw their wool away. ... agghhhh......


Me too!!!!! I have begged people for their wool rather than letting them use it for compost or throwing it away. I don't care how bad it is, it can't be THAT bad. I don't care if it has a lot of VM because I get it out when I card it. I am always happy to take wool for free or pay a nominal amount for it $2 or $3 plus shipping.

What can I say. It's a sickness.

donsgal


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

...burn it, burn it all I say! Burn it like the Quakers hunting witches..! Burn it like when hemorrhoids flair up on your bum! Burn it like you're burning an illegal copy of a Garth Brooks CD! 

Ok, .....well I got that out of my system. well I guess it's not that bad; but not my cup-o-tea... 


warning:<I may edit once I sober up!>


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Slev said:


> ...burn it, burn it all I say! Burn it like the Quakers hunting witches..! Burn it like when hemorrhoids flair up on your bum! Burn it like you're burning an illegal copy of a Garth Brooks CD!
> 
> Ok, .....well I got that out of my system. well I guess it's not that bad; but not my cup-o-tea...
> 
> ...


Slev! Get a hold of yourself, man.  

donsgal


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

donsgal said:


> Slev! Get a hold of yourself, man.
> 
> donsgal


Dear Donsgal, Your suggestion; while focused at an attempt to rescue me from myself seems a logical thing to request. However, when done in public, ...I've really gotten some strange looks when I grab myself like that. :angel: 

Oh I'm so glad the New Year is upon us, I think I'm feeling giddy...


"Suffolks for pets"...? I've got to ask, does your friend pet them, or saddle them up and ride them monster-sized sheep?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

hmm...suffolk....down sheep.....would the suffolk wool be any good for wool batting in quilts?


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Slev, Risa ! Some of us are trying to drink our tea here! I have to keep cleaning off the monitor ....lol

That being said I have taken 2 rides on the backs of my Dorsets - yup, someone ducked between my legs and off we went but I was facing backwards and trying to fall off - but a sheep in fleece is hard to slide off of so I was velcroed to her until she banged me into the shelter the first time, it was the field fencing last month; the field fencing is softer, so aim for that if you're facing frontwards.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay you all, I just sat down with my first cup of tea of the day. Between Loow and this thread my entire computer will need a good cleaning nd I really don't have time for this today :help: 

It sounds like we are all giddy to have this year put behind us. I really hope the next year will be better for everyone.

Now on to the topic.

Suffolk you will notice, as mentioned, has a very different feel compared to most other fleeces. It is definitely spongy, thats the best word I can think of to describe it. The Suffolk I have had was short, too short for my tastes, 2". But as far as it being harsh or rough to the touch I didn't find to be too true. Granted it isn't soft like Merino or Polworth, but it isn't like a rug wool either. I sure would try it if you can.

We have the same problem here with shepherds tossing fleeces. We even have a woolen mills in town and they still can't get enough $ to pay for shearing so out it goes, especially if it is a colored fleece. I have gotten some really nice fleece for pretty cheap. I do like to pay something for it and depending on the fleece I may pay a nice chunk of money to encourage the shepherd to take care of what they have. If they only knew about the hand spinners in the world, most don't.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Perfect. Suffolk is really lofty stuff, and is well-suited for anything that needs to be soft and fluffy. We use Suffolk batts inside mattress toppers and comforters. Next is (perhaps) quilt batting. Though it's really hard to compete with major manufacturers when you have to pay the processor.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I lean toward an "everything has a purpose" philosophy. If you're trying to handspin wool and then knit up some knickers with your handspun, you might be happier with a different type of wool. But why diss it just because it isn't merino?

Suffolk:

doesn't felt easily
wears well
is nice and lofty

Just adjust what you are doing with it. Don't expect orange juice from grapes and you'll be fine.

One word of caution, though. Processing is *not* cheap.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Take a couple of fleeces to the mill and ask them. Probably you are looking at quilt batting or pillows. Wool makes wonderful pillow stuffing.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm with you Weever! But got a question - are you sending out your fleeces to be processed into mattress toppers or are you doing this yourselves? I get the impression that you are selling these, but if that is not the case would you mind divulging your technique?


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Au Natural, I knitted up my first lumpy-bumpy handspun Dorset into a wonderfully thick and comfortable bath rug, which launders in the washer just fine. My current project on the wheel is Dorset spun long draw to weave up into chair pads. Your suffolk could a shorter staple than my Dorset but it would still be very suitable for like projects.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

No secrets here, Liese. We send our wool to a mill for the hard part (washing, carding etc.) They cut it to size (we specify how many twin, full, queen, etc. we want) and we do the rest: sewing the cotton covers, putting the batts inside, hand-tying or machine quilting.


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses. Sooo, if I understand correctly, this wool would not be very good for making socks, but would work for quilt batting. How would I go about processing it for batting? And what kind of wool would be best for socks?(New Years resolution-learn to knit socks)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

No, no, no this wool IS ideal for socks. It doesn't shrink and is machine washable. It is also good for quilt batting and or blankets and throws. In reality you can use it for whatever you want to use it for. You will have to decide how it feels once it is spun up and or knitted or woven.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

hey, just want to make sure I get credit for mentioning socks first in my post.... I need all the points I can get.. lol


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Slev you have lots of points with me! LOL!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh alright then, all sock points go to Slev :dance: Happy now?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

au natural said:


> . Sooo, if I understand correctly, this wool would not be very good for making socks,(New Years resolution-learn to knit socks)


I make sure that the majority of the yarn I spin for socks (especially for sometimes Paul) has a good dose of Suffolk (okay, it's really from a Suffolk X Dorset), but it is wonderful for toasty, long-wearing, machine washable socks.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

:gossip: Shhh! I'm secretly wishing there was a little box of Suffolk headed my way. :baby04:

ETA: I just realized that not only do I have to learn to increase, decrease, turn heels, and graft toes, but now I have to take the points off and send them to Slev! Oy....


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey, while I've had Border Collies for years, I've been thinking of trading them in on one of those English Pointer hunting dogs. Imagine walking along with my dog and he says: "pssst, hey buddy, look right over there, there's a sock point, there's a sock point!" Ok, now can we go have a spot of tea? 

Oooo, just imagine if he finds a whole covey of sock points, or better yet, a sock monkey...!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Clover - I have a bunch of Dorset X Hampshire - a whole fleece that still needs to be washed even and about 1/4-1/2 fleece that is washed and just needs carding.

Remind me of it next time we get together....


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds like a plan, Cyndi!


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

I've been spinning some romney/suffolk cross and LOVE it. It's soft, a bit springier than romney and just is fun to work with. Matter of fact, I'm thinking of buying this fleece again this year.

I also have 6 bags of fleece that suspiciously reminds me of suffolk. (did I just say 6 BAGS of fleece - oh my!) that I'm processing for someone. I'm curious to see how it turns out though I'm waiting for company to leave before processing wool since it kind of takes over the bathroom. Now I have no problem with sharing the bathroom with fleece but others don't share my opinion...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oceanrose said:


> Now I have no problem with sharing the bathroom with fleece but others don't share my opinion...


Un-enlightened souls


----------



## carollm24450 (May 10, 2002)

Suffolk from lambs is especially nice for socks. Much softer wool than from adults!


----------

